# STOLEN ON BREEDING LOAN MO ARAAN BEY.



## Sammie&Spoilt (19 May 2012)

MO Araan Bey was stolen on breeding loan. He is a black arab stallion, would be around 15.1/2hh now... any information would be a great help. Thank you.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (19 May 2012)

Have you posted this on Arabianlines?

ETA. Also contact _missing horses on loan_.


----------



## Sammie&Spoilt (19 May 2012)

I believe someone did, yes.


----------



## Sammie&Spoilt (19 May 2012)

Do you have any information on where he is?


----------



## Meowy Catkin (19 May 2012)

No idea, sorry.

I hope that he's found soon.


----------



## Sammie&Spoilt (19 May 2012)

Thank you, just though send out a search party. AHS is in deep trouble. Haha, thank you for being co-operative.


----------



## Alliya (19 May 2012)

Sammie&Spoilt said:



			I believe someone did, yes.
		
Click to expand...

Hi i have not seen any think about it on AL so did a search but the only post was 2007 unless its under some thing else you might need to refresh it


----------



## cally6008 (19 May 2012)

Equine Details - MO ARAAN BEY
Date of Birth	10-Apr-2003
Gender	Male
Colour	Black
Height	
Sire Name	R ALI BEY
Dam Name	SHANAARA
Breed	Purebred
Submitted by	Arab Horse Society
Studbook/Section	Arab
Birth Country	United Kingdom

1 progeny listed on passport 2010

Stolen on loan ... When .. date ?
Last known to be in what part of the UK ? and when .. date ?
Reported to the police ? Crime reference number ?

Photos ?


----------



## Sammie&Spoilt (20 May 2012)

Hi thanks for help. Alliya. I believe it was around 4 years ago, after a while a dealer( did not know was dealer until he did not return our horses) anyway, the dealer Steve something said that he would use Araan on his welsh mares to produce a few show ponies, then when the breeding loan was up like you should... He said he'd return the three horses that were out on breeding loan, those horses being Araan's mother Shanaraa, and Azam. After quite a few months of asking, telling, etc etc where are my horses, they were suppose to be back 2 months ago, he would not answer. A year after this, a letter came in the post stating that this lady in Ireland had bought Azam, and told what she was doing with him. And asked for transfer of ownership. As you can imagen this came as a suprise as Azam was suppose to be with Steve, also breeding show ponies. With Araan, the situation is.. He was put out on breeding loan as owner fell on hard times. Again after asking Steve where the horses were, there was still no answer. A year or so later, there was a letter through from AHS stating Araan had bred a foal, and it was being registered. So someone also would of licensed him as a stallion, for the offspring to be registered as pure bred. Funny thing being, Araan's owner never got and paper work though to sign for the stallion license. The AHS had done a transfer of ownership on this horse, without the owners permission or signature. They claimed they didn't have the owners address or telephone number. 2 years later the owner got though a letter from AHS saying do you want to put your stallions in the 2012 year book? Now, according to them the owner did not have ownership over Araan, and they did not have the address of the owner, and the owner had moved house since then, so how did they manage to send those papers to the owner if they didn't have any contact details of the owner? When the owner of Araan said to them, hang on a minute, you need to stick to one story, either i don't own him or i do. Infact I do because you never sent me any transfer of ownership forms, and even if you did I wouldn't of signed them because he was on breeding loan. They then said that they cannot get involved with owners dispute. Fact of the matter being, they've committed fraud, as they've let a transfer of ownership go by without the owners permission or signature.


----------



## MHOL (20 May 2012)

www.missinghorsesonloan.co.uk or email all details to missinghorsesonloan@gmail.com


----------



## Alliya (20 May 2012)

Sammie&Spoilt said:



			Hi thanks for help. Alliya. I believe it was around 4 years ago, after a while a dealer( did not know was dealer until he did not return our horses) anyway, the dealer Steve something said that he would use Araan on his welsh mares to produce a few show ponies, then when the breeding loan was up like you should... He said he'd return the three horses that were out on breeding loan, those horses being Araan's mother Shanaraa, and Azam. After quite a few months of asking, telling, etc etc where are my horses, they were suppose to be back 2 months ago, he would not answer. A year after this, a letter came in the post stating that this lady in Ireland had bought Azam, and told what she was doing with him. And asked for transfer of ownership. As you can imagen this came as a suprise as Azam was suppose to be with Steve, also breeding show ponies. With Araan, the situation is.. He was put out on breeding loan as owner fell on hard times. Again after asking Steve where the horses were, there was still no answer. A year or so later, there was a letter through from AHS stating Araan had bred a foal, and it was being registered. So someone also would of licensed him as a stallion, for the offspring to be registered as pure bred. Funny thing being, Araan's owner never got and paper work though to sign for the stallion license. The AHS had done a transfer of ownership on this horse, without the owners permission or signature. They claimed they didn't have the owners address or telephone number. 2 years later the owner got though a letter from AHS saying do you want to put your stallions in the 2012 year book? Now, according to them the owner did not have ownership over Araan, and they did not have the address of the owner, and the owner had moved house since then, so how did they manage to send those papers to the owner if they didn't have any contact details of the owner? When the owner of Araan said to them, hang on a minute, you need to stick to one story, either i don't own him or i do. Infact I do because you never sent me any transfer of ownership forms, and even if you did I wouldn't of signed them because he was on breeding loan. They then said that they cannot get involved with owners dispute. Fact of the matter being, they've committed fraud, as they've let a transfer of ownership go by without the owners permission or signature.
		
Click to expand...

I hope you sort it all out


----------



## Sammie&Spoilt (23 May 2012)

Thank you. I hope it all gets sorted out aswell. It's such a big mess. Thankyou to everybody thats being really co-operative. It seems the breed society he's registered with really is going down the drain. Haha. Just want to know that he's safe, and things.


----------



## Clippy (23 May 2012)

The very, VERY first thing you need to do is report it to the Police. It may be that they're not interested, they MAY say "it's a civil mater..." BUT without a crime number, MHOL and all the other great organisations who do a fantastic job helping us locate lost horses, well they won't be able to do anything without the cime number.

It sounds like the AHS have been a bit lax with their procedures but at least you know where one is!


----------



## PeterNatt (24 May 2012)

You need to report the theft of your horse to the police and get an incident number.
Then report it to www.ukhorsewatch.org.uk  (They will need the police incident number).
You need to ammend your horses record on www.nedonline.co.uk to 'Stolen'.  Also make sure that his micro-chip number and freezemark number are recorded on it.


----------



## Sammie&Spoilt (24 May 2012)

Okay thank you. He;s not micro-chipped or freeze-marked. Just DNA typed. Thank you, will do that this weekedn!


----------



## MHOL (28 May 2012)

No one has reported him to us?


----------



## Tinseltoes (28 May 2012)

Hope you can find the horse and get all this sorted out.

http://www.netposse.com/view_report.asp?reportid=1622


----------



## Sammie&Spoilt (2 June 2012)

Tinseltoes said:



			Hope you can find the horse and get all this sorted out.

http://www.netposse.com/view_report.asp?reportid=1622

Click to expand...

Thank you, MHOL, hasn't been reported to you yet. Will message you why.. Thank you for all your help, didn't think you'd all be this co-operative!


----------

